# 70W double end metal halide



## Grubs (Jun 2, 2007)

70W DE 8000K - Hong Kong.

I'm using the 150W 8000K on a 6x2x2 with good success. I just bought some of these 70W for a smaller tank.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

tcy81 said:


> hi all,
> I looking for 70W double end metal halide bulb suitable for planted tank setup.
> anyone can recommendations?
> what is easily available is osram HQI daylight, which is only 5200K
> which is too low for planted i think.


What! I should be asking you to get me some :icon_lol: Just kiddi'n reach out to these guys [email protected] if you would like a 70watt 8000k lamp shown here. I have the 150watt version currently over my tank and it has very nice output.


----------



## iridescencet (Oct 13, 2007)

there are very few market kits that are meant for 70W bulbs. most HQI aquarium bulbs and their fixtures come in at 150W, 250W and 400W.

so i'm assuming your using a fixture that features a ballast meant for a 70W bulb, if so, you should be fine using a bulb thats 5200K.

How big is your aquarium btw? you might want to consider getting a 150W fixture with twin flourescent tubes, will help you achieve a more balanced tone, will help you admire the aquarium in the evenings without being overwhelmed by the glare from the HQI bulb.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi Chee Yong

Here's another choice.

Giesemann makes the MEGACHROME tropic. It's a 5600K double ended MH available in 70w and 150w.
http://www.giesemann.de/76,2,,.html


















"MEGACHROME tropic – particularly suitable for fresh-water aquariums thanks to the stable spectrum with high red and low blue peaks. 

This lamp will offer the correct balance of light to ensure that the growth of your plants remain lush and healthy and due to the special spectrum you will get very little 
nuisance algae growth. 

The bulb is the best choice to meet your freshwater aquarium requirements.

colour temperature: 5600 Kelvin 

available in 70 and 150 Watt double ended"

Left C


----------



## HIJKLMNO (Aug 19, 2007)

I might be able to help you a little. The double ended (RX7) bulbs are much more common over here in Europe. A 70 watt lamp MUST be used with a 70 watt ballast and Ditto for the 150 and 250 watt versions. 400 watt is typically only available as an industrial fixture.

A 70 watt lamp is a little shorter than a 150 watt lamp and the crimped ends (the glass bits) are also thinner but so long as you have a suitable ballast you can use a standard 500watt security light and use the ballast remotely. 

An image of such a light is here

The 70 watt bulbs are a perfect fit and I'm sure you can design a hood around these. If you are handy with tools it isn't too difficult to alter the holders to extend it about 3/8" to take a 150 lamp too.

Over here we can get MH lamps from 20 watt upwards but people are starting to learn that T5 lamps are actually a bit more energy efficient. This is important as we can pay around 30c per KWh!

HTH


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 28, 2004)

Avoid getting with rating below 6500K, instead with lighting spectrum higher green color value.


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 11, 2004)

mrkookm said:


> What! I should be asking you to get me some :icon_lol: Just kiddi'n reach, out to these guys [email protected] if you would like a 70watt 8000k lamp shown here. I have the 150watt version currently over my tank and it has very nice output.


Do you have the wavelength diagram for the tubes ?
i just check with them, the bulbs are out of stock.


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 11, 2004)

HIJKLMNO said:


> I might be able to help you a little. The double ended (RX7) bulbs are much more common over here in Europe. A 70 watt lamp MUST be used with a 70 watt ballast and Ditto for the 150 and 250 watt versions. 400 watt is typically only available as an industrial fixture.
> 
> A 70 watt lamp is a little shorter than a 150 watt lamp and the crimped ends (the glass bits) are also thinner but so long as you have a suitable ballast you can use a standard 500watt security light and use the ballast remotely.
> 
> ...


i will be using JBJ K-2Viper 70W lightset. as my tank is ard 13gal only.
I am thinking if i can use a 150w bulb with my lightset (using 70w ballast)
is it possible ?


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

tcy81 said:


> i will be using JBJ K-2Viper 70W lightset. as my tank is ard 13gal only.
> I am thinking if i can use a 150w bulb with my lightset (using 70w ballast)
> is it possible ?


No... the 70watt ballast does not have the needed higher startup current required to fire up a 150watt lamp.



> Do you have the wavelength diagram for the tubes ?


Unfortunately no, but I can tell you my plants are happy with the new lights.



> i just check with them, the bulbs are out of stock.


Thats sucks... I guess you can try the other bulbs mentioned above.


----------



## HIJKLMNO (Aug 19, 2007)

tcy81 said:


> i will be using JBJ K-2Viper 70W lightset. as my tank is ard 13gal only.
> I am thinking if i can use a 150w bulb with my lightset (using 70w ballast)
> is it possible ?



The lamp and the ballast must match - MH lamps are controlled by the current that flows through them if you get it wrong they will explode in a spectacular fashion. I do not recognise the name of what you intend to use but never the less it won't work. 

As am aside MH lamps do not have an operating voltage as such, the initial "strike" is about 6KV and they run at about 90V IIRC but the current is very controlled as with any plasma arc it would be capable of running away with an uncontrolled supply and they are under extreme heat and pressure - The effects can be spectacular! :icon_eek:

The later Digitally Controlled "Ballasts" for want of a better word are much better - They output a square wave at about 130KHz and drive the lamps much more efficiently, they sense when things are wrong and shut down too.

I use tridonic drivers and my 70 watt ones and they consume 77 watts - I would be interested to know what a standard "Tar" ballast uses for a given wattage of lamp?

HTH


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 11, 2004)

mrkookm said:


> No... the 70watt ballast does not have the needed higher startup current required to fire up a 150watt lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think i may wait for the shipment to arrive. and get the osram first.
or try my luck if i can get a 70w MEGACHROME tropic bulb.



HIJKLMNO said:


> The lamp and the ballast must match - MH lamps are controlled by the current that flows through them if you get it wrong they will explode in a spectacular fashion. I do not recognise the name of what you intend to use but never the less it won't work.
> 
> As am aside MH lamps do not have an operating voltage as such, the initial "strike" is about 6KV and they run at about 90V IIRC but the current is very controlled as with any plasma arc it would be capable of running away with an uncontrolled supply and they are under extreme heat and pressure - The effects can be spectacular! :icon_eek:
> 
> ...


thanks for the information. lucky i didnt try using 150w bulb with 70w ballast.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

HIJKLMNO said:


> The lamp and the ballast must match - MH lamps are controlled by the current that flows through them if you get it wrong they will explode in a spectacular fashion. I do not recognise the name of what you intend to use but never the less it won't work.
> 
> As am aside MH lamps do not have an operating voltage as such, the initial "strike" is about 6KV and they run at about 90V IIRC but the current is very controlled as with any plasma arc it would be capable of running away with an uncontrolled supply and they are under extreme heat and pressure - The effects can be spectacular! :icon_eek:
> 
> ...


From what I have seen it seems 'electronic' ballasts usually consume ~10watts from the actual lamp watts. I do not have a 70watt 'Tar' ballast to compare but my 150watt 'electronic' current draw is 160watts and the 'Tar' ballast that I am currently using draws is 185watts. I choose to use the 'Tar' because it drives my HQI's not more efficiently but harder _brighter_ than my electronic does. 

I am impressed with those ballast @ only 7watts difference! I have some electronic 70watt and their input is 79watts.


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

> Think i may wait for the shipment to arrive. and get the osram first.
> or try my luck if i can get a 70w MEGACHROME tropic bulb.


You should be good to go with either one :thumbsup:


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

osram

I have a extra 70W bulb here. Im not sure what Kelvin But it makes my tank Look very good. i think its a 8k


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 11, 2004)

frozenbarb said:


> osram
> 
> I have a extra 70W bulb here. Im not sure what Kelvin But it makes my tank Look very good. i think its a 8k


if i am not wrong, the highest kelvin they have is the daylight series which is 5200K
below is the wavelength spectrum diagram, is it good for planted ?


----------



## mrkookm (Apr 4, 2007)

I have never seen an Osram 5200K but I have seen other 5200K and they are usually the same output color with some minor differences here an there. I would stay within the range of 6500K~8000K and not go with anything below that...too yellow in my opinion.


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 11, 2004)

mrkookm said:


> I have never seen an Osram 5200K but I have seen other 5200K and they are usually the same output color with some minor differences here an there. I would stay within the range of 6500K~8000K and not go with anything below that...too yellow in my opinion.


thanks for the information.


----------

